

Download Advanced Linux Programming Book as PDF files. - socratees
http://www.advancedlinuxprogramming.com/alp-folder

======
mlLK
You rarely see these sorta posts on HN, which makes me :(

Post your favorite compilations: [http://www.scottklarr.com/topic/115/linux-
unix-cheat-sheets-...](http://www.scottklarr.com/topic/115/linux-unix-cheat-
sheets-the-ultimate-collection/)

~~~
socratees
yes, once HN used to excite me with so much of information, but now its more
of news than exciting stuff, nyways i hang around here cos its HN. lol.

~~~
mlLK
I can concur; maybe this will get your dopamine pumping.
<http://upload.gaiatools.com/files/googlesuggest_1.png>

~~~
jrp
made me laugh: "why is everyone" suggests "why is everyone saying why so
serious"

------
LogicHoleFlaw
Is there a way to get this book all in one PDF file? Having it split by
chapter seems like a good way for me to get frustrated trying to navigate it.

~~~
ralph
Have a look at pdftk, in an Ubuntu repository near you. It can do many things
with PDF files.

